# Embroidery--learning to thread paint



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 12, 2019)

I learned the very basic stitches of embroidery when I was a little girl, but wow, I love the modern thread painting look and how far we've come from stamped flour sack dish towels! I hadn't embroidered in over 30 yrs, but recently watched a few videos and subscribed to some Instagram accounts and got hooked.  Its a great hobby for when you have to sit or aren't feeling well enough to do much else.  This is the 5th embroidery I've done.  I'm practicing blending colors or thread painting.  Although far from perfect, its so much fun!

Janelle


----------



## lsg (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks lovely.  Where do you find non-fading embroidery thread?


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 12, 2019)

lsg said:


> Looks lovely.  Where do you find non-fading embroidery thread?


Oh, I hadn't ever thought about it fading? I just use mostly DMC floss that I get from JoAnn's or Walmart.  
However, I have had some of this floss for 20+ years and I haven't noticed any significant fading.


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2019)

Looks like you are having fun.  The thing to worry about with fading is more about exposure to sunlight through your windows, as far as I have experienced.  Oh, and how you wash what you embroider.  If you are hanging your embroidery on the wall, its the sun.  If you are wearing your embroidered items or they are used as linens (pillow cases, table runners, etc.) then it's a combination of sunlight and washing methods.

My most treasured item that I embroidered myself was for my eldest son when he was about 8 or 9 years old of a bald eagle on a grey sweatshirt.  I did it all freehand, too and it was gorgeous.  After he outgrew it, I wore it myself until I outgrew it.  Then I packed it away hoping someday I would be a size 8 again and be able to wear it once again.  It's been so long since I've seen it; I hope I still have it.   If I live long enough, I might get down to that size again.

I taught my sons to needlepoint when they were little and I still have one needlepoint that the eldest did, none that my younger son did.  His lion needlepoint was gorgeous, but he gave it to one of his teachers, who I hope cherished it as much I would have.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 12, 2019)

earlene said:


> Looks like you are having fun.  The thing to worry about with fading is more about exposure to sunlight through your windows, as far as I have experienced.  Oh, and how you wash what you embroider.  If you are hanging your embroidery on the wall, its the sun.  If you are wearing your embroidered items or they are used as linens (pillow cases, table runners, etc.) then it's a combination of sunlight and washing methods.
> 
> My most treasured item that I embroidered myself was for my eldest son when he was about 8 or 9 years old of a bald eagle on a grey sweatshirt.  I did it all freehand, too and it was gorgeous.  After he outgrew it, I wore it myself until I outgrew it.  Then I packed it away hoping someday I would be a size 8 again and be able to wear it once again.  It's been so long since I've seen it; I hope I still have it.   If I live long enough, I might get down to that size again.
> 
> I taught my sons to needlepoint when they were little and I still have one needlepoint that the eldest did, none that my younger son did.  His lion needlepoint was gorgeous, but he gave it to one of his teachers, who I hope cherished it as much I would have.



It sounds as if you have made some really amazing and gorgeous things!  Up until this point I have placed the xstitch items I have made under glass; using picture frames to display them.  That may have helped prevent fading due to sun.  I just plan to hang these embroideries in a hoop in my sewing room along one of the walls.  I may need to check which gets the least amount of sun and plan accordingly. One of my favorite pieces I've xstitched was for my daughters' kindergarden teacher who was truly special.  I made her a 10x12 lighthouse (she loved lighthouses).  It took most of the year to stitch, but was well worth it.  She was so touched when I gave it to her. I used to xstitch preemie quilts too, that were donated to our local NICU when I lived in CA.  I love fiber art!  

Janelle


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2019)

*Janelle*, I hope you kept at least one of every type of fiber art creation you have made.  They sound lovely.

Nice to meet another former Californian!  Well, I have to say once a Californian, always a Californian in my mind.  But having spent the first 55 years of my life there, it will always be a part of me.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 12, 2019)

JanelleTrebuna said:


> It sounds as if you have made some really amazing and gorgeous things!  Up until this point I have placed the xstitch items I have made under glass; using picture frames to display them.  That may have helped prevent fading due to sun.  I just plan to hang these embroideries in a hoop in my sewing room along one of the walls.  I may need to check which gets the least amount of sun and plan accordingly. One of my favorite pieces I've xstitched was for my daughters' kindergarden teacher who was truly special.  I made her a 10x12 lighthouse (she loved lighthouses).  It took most of the year to stitch, but was well worth it.  She was so touched when I gave it to her. I used to xstitch preemie quilts too, that were donated to our local NICU when I lived in CA.  I love fiber art!
> 
> Janelle


I've been seeing your embroidery on IG; it's looking good! I'm impressed! I used to do a LOT of cross stitch and petit point. I also did a lot of embroidery when I was younger; I much prefer cross stitch. Unfortunately, with a deteriorating disk in my neck, I really can't do it anymore; it hurts too much. I have numerous pieces I've done, as do my children. Here's one of my favourite petit point pieces (in an 8x10" frame).


----------



## earlene (Jun 12, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I've been seeing your embroidery on IG; it's looking good! I'm impressed! I used to do a LOT of cross stitch and petit point. I also did a lot of embroidery when I was younger; I much prefer cross stitch. Unfortunately, with a deteriorating disk in my neck, I really can't do it anymore; it hurts too much. I have numerous pieces I've done, as do my children. Here's one of my favourite petit point pieces (in an 8x10" frame).



That is so beautiful, *Misschief*!  You sure put a lot of work into it.  I can't imagine doing that much detail anymore with my hands.  Just planing and beveling more a half dozen soaps at once if so hard on my hands, even with my arthritis medication, I have to do it in shifts if I want to do more the same day.


----------



## Misschief (Jun 12, 2019)

earlene said:


> That is so beautiful, *Misschief*!  You sure put a lot of work into it.  I can't imagine doing that much detail anymore with my hands.  Just planing and beveling more a half dozen soaps at once if so hard on my hands, even with my arthritis medication, I have to do it in shifts if I want to do more the same day.


I did this quite a few years ago, @earlene. I can't do it anymore. But... thank you.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 13, 2019)

Misschief said:


> I've been seeing your embroidery on IG; it's looking good! I'm impressed! I used to do a LOT of cross stitch and petit point. I also did a lot of embroidery when I was younger; I much prefer cross stitch. Unfortunately, with a deteriorating disk in my neck, I really can't do it anymore; it hurts too much. I have numerous pieces I've done, as do my children. Here's one of my favourite petit point pieces (in an 8x10" frame).


Wow, that is absolutely gorgeous.  Thank you so much for sharing


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 13, 2019)

earlene said:


> *Janelle*, I hope you kept at least one of every type of fiber art creation you have made.  They sound lovely.
> 
> Nice to meet another former Californian!  Well, I have to say once a Californian, always a Californian in my mind.  But having spent the first 55 years of my life there, it will always be a part of me.


Thank you!  Its funny, I hadn't thought about that until now, but the things I planned to make for myself (up until my recent embroidery) never got finished- lol.  Isn't that the way with us crafters?  I do have two xstitch I made for my daughters' nursery packed away somewhere   Yep, born and raised in CA.  I lived in Linden (near Stockton, in N. CA)  We moved to KY from So Cal (Littlerock/Palmdale area) 12 years ago.


----------



## DisneyMom (Jun 13, 2019)

Oh yay! Another embroiderer! I picked up this hobby (obsession) this fall and have been addicted ever since! I love doing it at night when my hubby is watching one of his many "car repair" shows for the umpteenth time.  It's so peaceful... Almost meditative! Janelle, there is a group on FB called Modern Hand Embroidery. If you aren't already a member, you should join. There's so much fabulous inspiration there!


----------



## Prysm (Jun 13, 2019)

I made the images Full Size so all could see them easier.   I think they are so beautiful and such a nice skill to have.    I've not embroidered for some time.   Once you have some time, check out the Brazilian embroidery.   It is usually done with a rayon thread, and lots of french knots and bullions, but it can be done with regular DMC floss also.

I love seeing the art you both did with thread.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 14, 2019)

DisneyMom said:


> Oh yay! Another embroiderer! I picked up this hobby (obsession) this fall and have been addicted ever since! I love doing it at night when my hubby is watching one of his many "car repair" shows for the umpteenth time.  It's so peaceful... Almost meditative! Janelle, there is a group on FB called Modern Hand Embroidery. If you aren't already a member, you should join. There's so much fabulous inspiration there!


Thank you for the FB group mention.  I will check them out.


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 14, 2019)

I forgot to mention that the mushroom is a Lolli and Grace pattern.  It has a YouTube instructional video. 
I'm also working on a stitch a long from Lolli and Grace right now that is a beautiful flower pattern.  

Janelle


----------



## DisneyMom (Jun 20, 2019)

Janelle, I'm doing her stitch-along right now, too! It's so helpful, as I've always struggled so much with that darn long and short stitch! Lolli and Grace is part of the FB group I mentioned earlier, and she always gives great help and advice!


----------



## JanelleTrebuna (Jun 21, 2019)

DisneyMom said:


> Janelle, I'm doing her stitch-along right now, too! It's so helpful, as I've always struggled so much with that darn long and short stitch! Lolli and Grace is part of the FB group I mentioned earlier, and she always gives great help and advice!


I'm really enjoying it.  The leaves are gorgeous with the multicolored floss. Anxiously awaiting today's post.

Janelle


----------

